
5 Systemd Tools You Should Start Using Now - okket
https://www.linux.com/learn/5-systemd-tools-you-should-start-using-now
======
masterleep
systemd-nspawn containers are fun also. You can use them to run Ubuntu 16.10
processes on Ubuntu 16.04, among many other things.

